# SA Cloud Blowing pics and Videos



## Rob Fisher

Post your pics and videos of *your *cloud blowing here!

Please list Resistance of your coils, single or dual or otherwise, your wicking material, MOD, Atomiser and the juice you are using!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorocket22

Oh this is going to be a good thread!


----------



## VandaL

Uploaded this a few weeks ago, trying to do some silly stuff with vapour and bass but ended up failing, seems to be an impressive amount of vapour though  *(TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN)* or up 

*Resistance* : 0.16
*Coil Setup*: Dual (20g 6 wrap 3mm)
*Wicking *: Koh Gen Do
*MOD*: IPV3
*Atomizer*: Mutation X V2 (_Project Sub-Ω Ed_.)
*Juice*: Grants Vanilla Custard 100% VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> Uploaded this a few weeks ago, trying to do some silly stuff with vapor and bass but ended up failing, seems to be an impressive amount of vapor though



Damn! Are you sure there wasn't a smoke machine doing the vapour!  That's a lot of vapour! See you at VapCon?


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn! Are you sure there wasn't a smoke machine doing the vapour!  That's a lot of vapour! See you at VapCon?


 Well if your bag has space, I don't see why not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

VandaL said:


> Uploaded this a few weeks ago, trying to do some silly stuff with vapour and bass but ended up failing, seems to be an impressive amount of vapour though  *(TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN)* or up
> 
> *Resistance* : 0.16
> *Coil Setup*: Dual (20g 6 wrap 3mm)
> *Wicking *: Koh Gen Do
> *MOD*: IPV3
> *Atomizer*: Mutation X V2 (_Project Sub-Ω Ed_.)
> *Juice*: Grants Vanilla Custard 100% VG



Good lord !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Dr Phil

Check out this video on YouTube:



Guys this is what I have the God mod at 150w with a 0.50ohm build running the doge 
Dual coil 2.5mm I'd 26g

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I need to practice some more! My Atlantis tanks just ain't cutting it anymore!


----------



## Gizmo

dr phil said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys this is what I have the God mod at 150w with a 0.50ohm build running the doge
> Dual coil 2.5mm I'd 26g





Need a 260W now!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Please bear in mind the cocky attitude was BEFORE I had seen the other local cloud blowers! But see you all at VapeCon anyway! 

Segelei 100+, Derringer, Dual Coils 0,5Ω, Rayon, Thenancara Antarctica!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paulie

This is one I took in jan with the sig 100 and dark horse 


Rob Fisher said:


> Please bear in mind the cocky attitude was BEFORE I had seen the other local cloud blowers! But see you all at VapeCon anyway!
> 
> Segelei 100+, Derringer, Dual Coils 0,5Ω, Rayon, Thenancara Antarctica!





hahahahahahahahaha classic!!


----------



## devdev

Mr. Fisher sir, are you competing at the cloud blowing comp at Vapecon?


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Mr. Fisher sir, are you competing at the cloud blowing comp at Vapecon?



I'm all talk and very little action on the cloud blowing front... I just like to get the children all riled up and excited! 

But I'm going to experiment with less potent juices and see if I can maybe give the kids a run for their money!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

hahaha great stuff guys


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome clouds guys 
I'm so jello


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Heres some 30W clouds I shot in January. Will post some higher powered ones in a few days 



Little Boy RDA, single coil honestly can't remember wraps, wire or ID  but it was 1 ohm @ 30W

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ok, heres some 100W madness. burnt my lip a little with a delrin chuff top 

Frankenvulcan (Vulcan deck + Tobh barrel + IGO-W & Mephisto screws + Chuff top) dual spaced 24G coils 3.2mm ID 5 wraps per coil @ 100W



Strangely despite 70 additional watts, the clouds aren't that much bigger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FireFly

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Heres some 30W clouds I shot in January. Will post some higher powered ones in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> Little Boy RDA, single coil honestly can't remember wraps, wire or ID  but it was 1 ohm @ 30W



You have a Selfie Stick? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

FireFly said:


> You have a Selfie Stick? lol




Now, now... Jealousy is very unbecoming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

sig 100w X dark horse dual 22g build cant remember resistance was around 80w

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY

on holiday with @Zodiac snapped a decent shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adil.fakier.5

Tjo thats clouds dude great stuff ...impressed


----------



## Mo P

Smpl and dark horse @0.3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Playing around in the stock room

Here is a pic of the build 




Dark horse atty 
Smpl mod
Dual parallel 28g
3mm id
Ohms- not sure
50/50 juice 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Oh i Didnt know this forum was that big into the cloud chasing. well here is a vid of me winning the last cloud comp I entered.

It was a dual para 24g, @.16ohm, using 26650 on the clt v2 plus. ( i have since then upgraded ) 
And no, my build and wicking is a trade secret. 

This cloud was good at the time, But I have improved. Await further videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Recent cloud comp. Running a 0.09 Dual para 22g also in the clt v2 plus. with Ripe Vapes VCT 70/30 blend. ( nice juice )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot

0.09 dual 22g on the 26650, prep clouds.


----------



## Silver

Wow, @whatalotigot - those are amazing clouds!
I wont be competing against you anytime soon - lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Hey man @Silver you definitely should. We need more people to compete on a serious level. Raise the standard in SA and it will become something better. The more people that enter, the more progression we will ultimately get. myself and others will be doing a meet where anyone can come join and learn about cloud builds, techniques and other small things that are part of cloud chasing. people must not be shy, we all learning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Loaded Vape Craving Adventure 12 mg into the REO with Nuppin. Got it several moons ago from @RevnLucky7

Very tasty. It's the piña colada flavoured one. I previously complained it didn't have enough throat hit so thought I would try it in lung hit mode on the Nuppin. Perfect. Smooth. Ideal for lung hits. It's a very thick juice. 76% VG if I recall correctly.

My Nuppin is fairly tame. Has a 0.6 ohm dual setup. Wide open airslots.

But my gosh, the clouds are insane. It feels like I have a steam engine in my mouth. My wife is even complaining. She couldn't see the TV at one stage. Lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Loaded Vape Craving Adventure 12 mg into the REO with Nuppin. Got it several moons ago from @RevnLucky7
> 
> Very tasty. It's the piña colada flavoured one. I previously complained it didn't have enough throat hit so thought I would try it in lung hit mode on the Nuppin. Perfect. Smooth. Ideal for lung hits. It's a very thick juice. 76% VG if I recall correctly.
> 
> My Nuppin is fairly tame. Has a 0.6 ohm dual setup. Wide open airslots.
> 
> But my gosh, the clouds are insane. It feels like I have a steam engine in my mouth. My wife is even complaining. She couldn't see the TV at one stage. Lol
> 
> View attachment 23534



A very impressive cloud there @Silver

Seems to me that you're really enjoying these dual coil, lung hitting devices 

Glad to see that the Nuppin is being testesed with another juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Loaded Vape Craving Adventure 12 mg into the REO with Nuppin. Got it several moons ago from @RevnLucky7
> 
> Very tasty. It's the piña colada flavoured one. I previously complained it didn't have enough throat hit so thought I would try it in lung hit mode on the Nuppin. Perfect. Smooth. Ideal for lung hits. It's a very thick juice. 76% VG if I recall correctly.
> 
> My Nuppin is fairly tame. Has a 0.6 ohm dual setup. Wide open airslots.
> 
> But my gosh, the clouds are insane. It feels like I have a steam engine in my mouth. My wife is even complaining. She couldn't see the TV at one stage. Lol
> 
> View attachment 23534



Hi Ho @Silver giving it horns!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> A very impressive cloud there @Silver
> 
> Seems to me that you're really enjoying these dual coil, lung hitting devices
> 
> Glad to see that the Nuppin is being testesed with another juice.



Liking them all @Yiannaki 
Nuppin is just a solid quality piece - no fuss smoothing out of juice - and lovely airflow control
Yes, am slowly going to step out of the Strawberry Ice perfection and see what else it can offer


----------



## RIEFY

subtank mini aint no slouch

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Phil

The goblin


----------



## Rob Fisher

IPV 2 Mini with Atlantis and Cuttwood Monster Melons Juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi

Having some fun in the dark #LoadShedding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

Take 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA

Mine is not as impressive as what's on here, but I like the pic. I'm shooting for the stars 
Subtank mini, 1.2ohm coil at 18W on a ZNA50

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juntau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

HalfLifeZA said:


> Mine is not as impressive as what's on here, but I like the pic. I'm shooting for the stars
> Subtank mini, 1.2ohm coil at 18W on a ZNA50
> View attachment 24759


I like that picture too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

clouds all day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## whatalotigot

If you like to subohm, blow big clouds and maybe like to enter cloud comps. Here Would be the best place to post some pics. 

Please post pics, Equipment and specs of build if you can. 

Lets see what you got. 

Ill start with a pic: 





Come on guys, I wanna see some Real competition in here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

beat that !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Meh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Thats a real cloud Yusuf. 

Keep em coming guys. lets see what u got.


----------



## shabbar

whatalotigot said:


> Thats a real cloud Yusuf.
> 
> Keep em coming guys. lets see what u got.




we don't have much , you got a lot ...


----------



## whatalotigot

shabbar said:


> we don't have much , you got a lot ...


whatalotigot

Calling the boys - gimme some clouds guys, I demand it


----------



## RIEFY

in my cloud chasing days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

RIEFY said:


> in my cloud chasing days


First time I see a shadow blowing clouds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RIEFY

this shadow will give you nightmares

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET

merging bump

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999

Well i thought i would give it a shot.

Specs: Sigelei 150W, Billow V2, @Marzuq Hooked me up with the Dual Coil build, so not sure on gauge or wraps. Running between 0.4-0.5ohm @ 40W, 4.4V.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET

Nice going jebula


----------



## DoubleD

Jebula999 said:


> Well i thought i would give it a shot.
> 
> Specs: Sigelei 150W, Billow V2, @Marzuq Hooked me up with the Dual Coil build, so not sure on gauge or wraps. Running between 0.4-0.5ohm @ 40W, 4.4V.





Dig your avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999

Thought i would give this another go, this time i'm using my Plume Veil Clone on top of my Sigelei 150W, running dual twisted kanthal, 3mm ID @0.4ohm and 70Watts with organic Jap cotton soaked in Clouds of Icarus Cinema 6mg.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's a little 20W 70pg cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

BumbleBee said:


> Here's a little 20W 70pg cloud
> 
> View attachment 32434



70pg!!!!  omfg, you're a stronger man than I. I can't handle anything more than 50/50 any more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 70pg!!!!  omfg, you're a stronger man than I. I can't handle anything more than 50/50 any more.


Lol, I like my flavour more than I like my clouds 

And the 18mg provides for a decent TH

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

18mg!!


----------



## Jebula999

I drop to 6mg 60VG and its already too much dryness for me hey...... Daym!


----------



## BumbleBee

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 18mg!!


Yep 

I'll run this through my Goblin tomorrow and see if a can get the cloud a bit bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape

They told me to get my head out of the clouds
Now i make them

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Nowhere near the expert cloud blowers,but I'm having a lot of fun with the 'whir whir'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Nowhere near the expert cloud blowers,but I'm having a lot of fun with the 'whir whir'



Cloud blowing expert of note @Genosmate! Rocking that The Milky Way like a Boss!


----------



## whatalotigot

You should try some 99% VG and see what type of flavor you get mate. To be honest this whole PG flavor holding thing is a Myth in my eyes... It only gets me a bad throat hit. Especially with larger clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET

Keep forgetting to post so here is a little vid


[HASHTAG]#cloudblowing[/HASHTAG]
[HASHTAG]#subox[/HASHTAG] kit

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

ET said:


> Keep forgetting to post so here is a little vid



Nice cloudage there sir .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Here's my contribution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Buan Stanley said:


> Here's my contribution
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forget clouds for health reason s u be needing a diet 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Hahahahahahhaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

Some billow cloud

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

@RIEFY, one day you need to present a training course on how to take the perfect cloud shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> @RIEFY, one day you need to present a training course on how to take the perfect cloud shot


@RIEFY was an art director for porn movies in his previous life

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Zegee

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Some production on the Wotofo Sapor RDA, build isn't as productive as the last one I had in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

These are various other atomizers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

More


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Last post, promise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Those are some SICK clouds @n0ugh7_zw, really amazeballs.. Specially that Evic VT at quite low temperatures chucking like that. Nice man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Thanks @Gizmo Sorry I did kinda spam my s***

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks @Gizmo Sorry I did kinda spam my s***



Go for it. Its awesome content anyways

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Gizmo said:


> Go for it. Its awesome content anyways



Really keen to play with titanium when I come down. From what i've seen and read, it gives a much warmer more kanthal like vape than nickel.


----------



## Gizmo

I actually think we should integrate an Instagram gallery that shows all photos on here that are tagged with [HASHTAG]#ecigssa[/HASHTAG].

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Really keen to play with titanium when I come down. From what i've seen and read, it gives a much warmer more kanthal like vape than nickel.



I have some I can send to you. But you would need to arrange your own courier.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Gizmo said:


> I actually think we should integrate an Instagram gallery that shows all photos on here that are tagged with [HASHTAG]#ecigssa[/HASHTAG].



That would be cool, I tag quite a lot of mine with [HASHTAG]#ecigssa[/HASHTAG]


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Gizmo said:


> I have some I can send to you. But you would need to arrange your own courier.



Thanks thats very kind of you, but I'll save myself for the meet  Also going to pick up some SquareOhm SS 304 wire. So I should be able to do some exciting builds at the meet.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing Tribal Juice - Blueberry Boss!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Devaper



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kilo Kiberry Yogurt juice blows awesome clouds and tastes fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lobo

Devaper said:


>




After a vape / cloud blowing session with devaper...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Crius is cooking!




Feeling the onset of a Silver. Where's the water!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Chasing some clouds in the dark this evening, not the biggest but thought I would share the pic! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nightwalker

Just playing around with the subox mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Took a selfie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jlw777



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Just an announcement

I am entering the SA National Cloud Blowing Championships

Category: Evod1 - stock coil
Sub category - under 6 Watt division




Evod1 packing a mighty little punch at 5.6W on the iStick20 !
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr Phil

I think u would kick some serious ass @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

When is the National Cloud Blowing Championship? @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Michael Hockey said:


> When is the National Cloud Blowing Championship? @Silver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Coming soon to an ECIGSSA thread near you @Michael Hockey !

Lol, only kidding

Or maybe not....


----------



## BumbleBee

Can I play with @Silver?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dr Phil

I like it hehehe come on push it to 200w

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Classic @BumbleBee 
But you have an advantage on the NASA spacemachine DNA 200 because you can design a power curve that gets the most out of these little clearos!
Not fair!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Lol my bad @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Just an announcement
> 
> I am entering the SA National Cloud Blowing Championships
> 
> Category: Evod1 - stock coil
> Sub category - under 6 Watt division
> 
> View attachment 42287
> 
> 
> Evod1 packing a mighty little punch at 5.6W on the iStick20 !
> Hehe


Think I'm gonna pull out the mighty evod tonight, replace the coil, and vape some 18mg juice  I need the kick and the evod has it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Think I'm gonna pull out the mighty evod tonight, replace the coil, and vape some 18mg juice  I need the kick and the evod has it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cheers @Yusuf Cape Vaper !
Evod party tonight !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Classic @BumbleBee
> But you have an advantage on the NASA spacemachine DNA 200 because you can design a power curve that gets the most out of these little clearos!
> Not fair!


I only have nickel, I have had absolutely zero luck with Ni but as soon as my SS wire gets here I'm gonna give it another go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

There be clouds. Today's play with my own mix. And the fishbone plus and rx200
0.45ohms dual coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

A bit cloudy on the KZN North Coast today..... 30g wtisted kanthal dual coils with CBv2 at 0.41 ohms on a Bellus filled with OHW Milkman steeped for 6 weeks and VTC mini at 35 watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Blu_Marlin said:


> A bit cloudy on the KZN North Coast today..... 30g wtisted kanthal dual coils with CBv2 at 0.41 ohms on a Bellus filled with OHW Milkman steeped for 6 weeks and VTC mini at 35 watts.
> View attachment 42358
> View attachment 42359
> View attachment 42360
> View attachment 42361


Nice cloud's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice clouds @shaun patrick !
That last photo is very good. Well taken as well!

@Blu_Marlin - also very impressive for a VTC mini at 35 Watts!!
Tell me does the 6 week steep improve the clouds?
Lol


----------



## Nightwalker

@Silver thanx. Then the wife puts on the bloody fan. Ffs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

shaun patrick said:


> @Silver thanx. Then the wife puts on the bloody fan. Ffs



No way! Thats terrible
Retake!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> @Blu_Marlin - also very impressive for a VTC mini at 35 Watts!!
> Tell me does the 6 week steep improve the clouds?
> Lol


 Nope the steep rounds off the strawberry flavour pretty nicley. I think the clouds has something to do with the 80/20 VG/PG ratio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And one more, exact same setup.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Goblin mini and eocigs little boy 40w, such a nice little combo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Clouds? Cool. Vape bubbles? Tons of fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

If I may ask how is that done with the bubbles


----------



## Nightwalker

dr phil said:


> If I may ask how is that done with the bubbles


You gonna slap me, but those large kids bubble sticks, blow vape into the soap and get vape bubbles. When they pop, its epic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Fishbone plus on an ijust2 mod. 40watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is still the best SA cloud blowing pic ever! Andy Kat from http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/complex-chaos-vapes/

Reactions: Like 5


----------

